

Snipt: Long-term memory for coders - nicksergeant
http://forrst.com/posts/Snipt_Long_term_memory_for_coders-YDo

======
rawsyntax
Personally I prefer to use github gists

~~~
nicksergeant
Yeah, that's my main competitor. Their API is lacking, though:
<http://develop.github.com/p/gist.html>

So, I'm trying to fill that void.

~~~
abraham
GitHub beefed up the Gist API in v3: <http://developer.github.com/v3/gists/>

~~~
nicksergeant
Ah, nice! Hadn't seen that.

------
d0m
On the main page:

    
    
      GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON my_database.* 
      TO 'my_user'@'localhost'
      IDENTIFIED BY 'my_password' 
      WITH GRANT OPTION;
    

Couldn't have shown a better example!

------
follower
I like the "long-term memory for coders" tag line--it gets the idea across
well.

I've been working on a project--Labradoc--that approaches a similar idea from
a different direction: <http://www.labradoc.com/>

My goal is to encourage developers to take notes as they go to both help them
and help other people looking for the information later. From my own
experience I've found a "lab notebook" style of site has been valuable both
for me and other people. And it tends to be pretty low overhead.

A longer term feature I was considering was making individual entries
browsable as "tips" for particular technologies but that's still on the TODO
list for me.

I think there's some interesting areas to explore in the spaces between
services like GitHub gists, Stack Overflow and Instructables.

------
chrismetcalf
This plus a vim plugin for browsing snips would be awesome.

~~~
nicksergeant
As soon as the API is built out (it's already kinda-sorta built:
<http://snipt.net/api>), this should be trivial.

------
MrNibbles
Looks like a neat service, but browsing the public javascript 'snips' there is
a large amount of quite terrible code that i wouldn't recommend anyone uses.

Not that this is in any way detriment to the service itself which looks good,
merely a warning.

~~~
nicksergeant
Yeah, definitely. The site started out as a place where I could organize my
(private) command snippets, and kinda went from there. People wanted to make
some public.

------
Raphael
Signed in with OpenID, and Snipt prompts me to make a new account. I don't
wanna.

~~~
nicksergeant
OpenID is going up in a smoke for the new version. Back to traditional
accounts.

~~~
avidal
Mind explaining why? I don't really need yet another account.

~~~
nicksergeant
OpenID is a PITA to support on the backend. It's another layer that doesn't
need to exist. A bunch of providers are doing away with OpenID, like
Slicehost, 37signals, etc.

From a UX perspective, I'm not convinced OpenID is any more convenient than a
traditional u/p. I use 1Password to manage my logins, it works perfectly. For
many other reasons, everyone should be using 1P or some password management
program, as well.

~~~
nicksergeant
Actually, Slicehost might not be getting rid of it. Not sure where I got that
info.

------
iAinsley
Snippets rocks, but a big time GUI wouldn't be so bad. A killer feature like
textexpander would blow the top off snipt.

~~~
whackedspinach
I just took a look at it and was considering buying it. Does it have any sort
of cross-computer or cloud synchronization? Or is that how Snipt is different?

------
abraham
It would be awesome if you could sort by the number of favorites.

------
res0nat0r
Looks like github gists without the versioning.

~~~
x0t
I don't think you can tag gists. Snipt's searching/tagging looks a little
better.

~~~
jackolas
Are the tags parsed our from the tools used or user provided?

~~~
nicksergeant
User provided.

------
neuroelectronic
Just in case you didn't want to use one of the other 1,000,000 options.

------
Koldark
Isn't that what Evernote is for?

~~~
dasil003
Personally I'm a big fan of Snippets for OS X (<http://www.snippetsapp.com/>)
The killer feature is Command-Option-V to autocomplete the snippet you want to
paste.

I gave up on Evernote because of the totally broken text formatting.

~~~
nicksergeant
Snippets is a nice app. I tried it a while back. If we can get them to
interface with the Snipt API when it's finished, it'd be a great desktop UI
for Snipt.

~~~
prudnikov
Do you need an integration with the Snipt to have your snippets available
online? Any other reasons?

